# That is some $450 seat!!



## Nickinator (Oct 7, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SCHWINN-RIVITED-SPRING-BIKE-SEAT-NOS-NEW-OLD-STOCK-/380738573873

But be aware, it is missing the tag on the back 

Shoot!!!! And I've been tossing them in the recycle pile all this time!!!!

Darcie


----------



## jkent (Oct 7, 2013)

One sold not long ago on Ebay for about that price. There was a discussion on here about it.
Unbelievable to say the least!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 7, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SCHWINN-RIVITED-SPRING-BIKE-SEAT-NOS-NEW-OLD-STOCK-/380738573873
> 
> But be aware, it is missing the tag on the back
> 
> ...




People really,are that stupid...who woulda thought


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 7, 2013)

jkent said:


> One sold not long ago on Ebay for about that price. There was a discussion on here about it.
> Unbelievable to say the least!




OMG you're not kidding- it sold for $445 with 53 bids!! WTF!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SCH...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## stoney (Oct 7, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> OMG you're not kidding- it sold for $445 with 53 bids!! WTF!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SCH...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




Yes, that is what I said when I saw it----WHAT THE PUD!!!!!


----------



## ZOOK (Oct 7, 2013)

no tag that could be a killer. venture to say most all of us have had that seat and thought very little about it. and yes I am guilty of throwing one/them away in the past.


----------



## OldRider (Oct 7, 2013)

If I pry off the "Royale" tag on two identical seats I have will you guys give me 450 a piece as well?


----------



## OldRider (Oct 7, 2013)

double post


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 7, 2013)

*Imagine that*



fatbar said:


> People really,are that stupid...who woulda thought




Yeh Darcie, I have 6 or 7 of these laying around from cl bikes.


----------



## Overhauler (Oct 7, 2013)

I have one on a 58 Schwinn Deluxe Spitfire with a deluxe sport tag , I wonder if it is original to the bike ,the rest of the bike is all original , I was getting ready to change it but I haven't found enough info on the 58yr yet ? Here's a pic .
 Lee


----------



## squeedals (Oct 8, 2013)

A fool and his money is soon parted. Here is a real nice seat for $75

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271292486918?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 8, 2013)

Id rather have the Brooks seat than that Schwinn seat I have a Schwinn seat in my basement like that one I think ..







squeedals said:


> A fool and his money is soon parted. Here is a real nice seat for $75
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271292486918?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Hermanator3 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Great saddle!*



squeedals said:


> A fool and his money is soon parted. Here is a real nice seat for $75
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271292486918?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




I have a B 15 Brooks on my Armstrong that I rode on a 85 mile two day 3 speed tour.  Great saddle, surprisingly comfortable with little break in time.  It's also in much better condition than the one for sale.


----------

